

Sorry, Auto Industry the Google Car Is a Real Car - rbanffy
http://www.businessinsider.com/sorry-auto-industry-the-google-car-is-a-real-car-2014-12

======
walshemj
So is a peel 50 or a trabant but you don't see many of those on the roads :-)

So lets see the EU and US crashtest videos for this microcar

